# 69 Schwinn Fastback



## Chocolat96 (Jul 29, 2019)

Restored 69 Schwinn Fastback 5 Speed


----------



## bficklin (Jul 29, 2019)

Beautiful [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIGH SPEED RAT (Aug 3, 2019)

Chocolat96 said:


> Restored 69 Schwinn Fastback 5 Speed View attachment 1038368



A beauty!


----------

